# Beardless Tom?



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

i had a pretty interesting hunt already this am. I moved in on a gobbling bird. Perfect setup, drew him in on a string, he came running when he saw my Jake decoy. I was looking for the beard and there was none and not even a sign of a stub. This bird was mature looking with hooks for spurs and beat the crap out of my decoy while I filmed it. That’s a first for me with no beard at all on a Tom. Apparently it’s rare but happens, fun and frustrating at the same time.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

TJD said:


> i had a pretty interesting hunt already this am. I moved in on a gobbling bird. Perfect setup, drew him in on a string, he came running when he saw my Jake decoy. I was looking for the beard and there was none and not even a sign of a stub. This bird was mature looking with hooks for spurs and beat the crap out of my decoy while I filmed it. That’s a first for me with no beard at all on a Tom. Apparently it’s rare but happens, fun and frustrating at the same time.


I’ve seen them with no beard and I’ve seen a few very short bearded Tom’s. They will snap off in the winter sometimes.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

A few years back I hunted what I presume was an old boss tom. After 5-6 unsuccessful attempts, I finally brought him in, He came in on a full strut in some sprouting grass and bracken. I laid him out at about 30 yards. When I got to him, I discovered he had no beard. Not even a stub or a single strand. In the situation, I could not see that there was no beard. His breast was full of scars from years of fighting, I wonder if the beard could have been ripped out in the heat of battle?

And yea, before all you webernet cowboys start squawking, I know the rules.....


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If I went by what was taught at an early turkey seminar in Okemos back in the early 80s I would have shot it.

The guy said if it struts, gobbles, fans, or a red/blue head shoot it as it is a tom. I had a friend shoot a big tom one time that had no beard. Another new turkey hunter shot a strutting hen.


----------



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't feel bad, years ago I shot a big Tom with a 10.5" beard and it had NO spurs, as in smooth as a hen's legs!


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

My son had a gobbler come in Sunday with no beard. Had full tail. Wasn't a jake.
I told him don't shoot. Wasn't sure of the rules.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

roostman said:


> Don't feel bad, years ago I shot a big Tom with a 10.5" beard and it had NO spurs, as in smooth as a hen's legs!


My friend when he shot his first Tom 10 in beard and heavy but no spurs he still got it mounted and when he died his I’ve gave it to me.now whe ever a hunting friend see it that first thing they notice


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucky Dog said:


> And yea, before all you webernet cowboys start squawking, I know the rules.....


Warning Internet cowboy about to squawk !
See this really bugs me. The rules clearly state bearded turkey in the spring. So that means identify your target and identifying your target means you see a beard ! Those are the rules !! 
You hear of people saying I thought it was a turkey and I shot but it was Joe my neighbor . Obviously didn't identify their target before shooting. 

Sorry to hijack the thread but on two occasions one in Michigan I had a tom strut into my set up and could not identify a beard so I had to let him walk as he crested a hill I was able to see a short beard but too late now. I guess I just should have shot and then said oh i knew the rules didn't care !!!!!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Here’s some still shots from the video. This angry fella even broke the arrow the was holding the avian x Jake upright.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Kinda silly rule as a hen doesn’t gooble, or have a red, white or blue head. Pretty easy to ID a tom without the beard.


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Gotta ask em how they identify!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

timbrhuntr said:


> Warning Internet cowboy about to squawk !
> See this really bugs me. The rules clearly state bearded turkey in the spring. So that means identify your target and identifying your target means you see a beard ! Those are the rules !!
> You hear of people saying I thought it was a turkey and I shot but it was Joe my neighbor . Obviously didn't identify their target before shooting.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread but on two occasions one in Michigan I had a tom strut into my set up and could not identify a beard so I had to let him walk as he crested a hill I was able to see a short beard but too late now. I guess I just should have shot and then said oh i knew the rules didn't care !!!!!


I dont think he was saying it was ok. He was saying it was a surprise and a mistake. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lucky Dog said:


> A few years back I hunted what I presume was an old boss tom.


Just curious - but without seeing a long beard, why/how did you presume it was an old boss tom? I'm just perplexed by that statement, because you obviously didn't use binos to see long spurs. Or did he at one point have a beard, and you only discovered no beard after shooting him? 

Or was he just beating the snot out of all the other toms and jakes or have a huge harem?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Most likely beard rot. Shot one 6 years ago with just under 1 inch spurs and the beard nub with what looked like melted hairs


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

tgafish said:


> Most likely beard rot. Shot one 6 years ago with just under 1 inch spurs and the beard nub with what looked like melted hairs


That was my first thought. But I couldn’t see any sign of a nub and even got a look at him through my binoculars when he was close. Maybe it was buried in the feathers but there was no sign of it that was visible to the eye.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

timbrhuntr said:


> Warning Internet cowboy about to squawk !
> See this really bugs me. The rules clearly state bearded turkey in the spring. So that means identify your target and identifying your target means you see a beard ! Those are the rules !!
> You hear of people saying I thought it was a turkey and I shot but it was Joe my neighbor . Obviously didn't identify their target before shooting.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread but on two occasions one in Michigan I had a tom strut into my set up and could not identify a beard so I had to let him walk as he crested a hill I was able to see a short beard but too late now. I guess I just should have shot and then said oh i knew the rules didn't care !!!!!


Thanks for the pecker head comment I expected. You didn't let me down.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Yankee#1 said:


> Just curious - but without seeing a long beard, why/how did you presume it was an old boss tom? I'm just perplexed by that statement, because you obviously didn't use binos to see long spurs. Or did he at one point have a beard, and you only discovered no beard after shooting him?
> 
> Or was he just beating the snot out of all the other toms and jakes or have a huge harem?


Mostly because he out smarted me so many times. LOL

But also when he showed up, all the other toms would shut up. On the roost, when he started talking, the other toms would quiet down. I may be wrong, but it makes me feel better about myself, so I'll call him the boss.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucky Dog said:


> Thanks for the pecker head comment I expected. You didn't let me down.


Congrats don’t let his comment bother you.Probaly jealous and never made little mistake in his life.congrats again


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

TJD said:


> That was my first thought. But I couldn’t see any sign of a nub and even got a look at him through my binoculars when he was close. Maybe it was buried in the feathers but there was no sign of it that was visible to the eye.


Yup mine was hidden under the feathers


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Naw I’m not jealous of someone that basically poached not made a mistake . Law says it has to have a beard so if you didn’t or can’t see one it’s not a legal bird.


----------

